# How to UnInstall Total Security Version 4.52



## rawkstarnv (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys, i finally uninstalled that piece of crap program. It took me a few days but after ALOT of research here it is, its quite simple, just follow these steps. I know that you cant open up any programs at all, but you should be able to use IE. The key here is the terminate the process thats running this program, in order to do that you must open up the Task manager, it would normally be done by pressing control-alt-delete but this stupid program wont let you do it, so we have to open it this way. Here it goes, please pass this around because im finally so relieved to get that piece of crap off my computer, im never running my computer again without virus software.

Step 1: Open up "My Computer" and Open up the "C" drive
Step 2: Open up the folder "Windows"
Step 3: Open up the folder "System 32"
Step 4: Scroll down to the file all the way on the bottom named "taskmgr", simply right click and rename this file "iexplore" and bam, open this baby up by double clicking it and your task manager will open up, and find the process that total security is running, its usually a number like 34854385.exe or something like that, just click that number and close it
Step 5: Immediately download a anti virus software, i downloaded avg, they give a free 30 day trial and it wipes it completely off. You have to restart the system after you install avg so just follow the above steps to kill the process again on the restart.

Im running windows xp so im not sure if this works on vista, make sure you delete that "iexplore" file you create, the "taskmgr" file should be automatically created again in the system32 folder but just doulbe check to make sure

disclaimer: this worked for me, but not responsible for any reason if any damage is caused


----------



## rawkstarnv (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------

